# دراسة جدوى لمشروع مكتب مساحه



## المهندس : علي1 (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم .. كيفكم ياجماعه
اتمنى من الأخوان الأفاضل الرد علي انا بصراحه اريد ان افتح مكتب مساحه
والحقيقه واجهتني بعض الصعوبات ومنها:69:
دراسة جدوى لمشرع المكتب يعني كم يريد المكتب من مهندسين من عماله من اجهزة مساحيه ونظام او جهاز ( jps ) الجديد .. فياليت احد يقدر يساعدني بذاك وجزيتم خيرا ......::81:


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

اضم صوتى لصوتك عايز افتح مكتب ومش عارف حد يفيدنى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (27 يناير 2011)

gps وليس jps


----------



## حسن الفلاح (1 فبراير 2011)

والله حسب المنطقة الي أنت فيها بعدين لازم تكون عندك معلومات عن عدد الرخص التي تحتاج الى رفع مساحي في المنطقة الي بدك تفتح فيها المكتب


----------



## Noble Man (2 فبراير 2011)

مجرد اقتراح : في حال كان هناك أحد عنده فكرة عن دراسة الجدوى ....... نرجو وضعها وترك تكاليف الرخص والبنود التي تختلف باختلاف البلد حيث من الممكن أن يملأها كل حسب بلده ومتطلبات مكان عمله

ما رأيكم ؟؟؟


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (3 فبراير 2011)

كلام صحيح


----------



## alzain alrsheid (2 مارس 2011)

يا ريت يا اخوانا تفيدونا والله الموضوع دا مهم جدا


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

انشالله اقدر افيدكوا قريبا


----------



## ashraf0999 (3 مارس 2011)

تحياتي للسادة الزملاء
سأقدم لكم دراسة إنشاء مكتب مساحة خلال أيام إن شاء المولي
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الطاهر الزين (8 مارس 2011)

نحن في انتظارك يا اشرف


----------



## اركان الشمري (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
اذا تريد تفتح مكتب بالعراق تحتاج الى 
1- اجهزة لفل عدد 4-5 طبعا هذه للايجار طبعا تشتريها مستخدمة حتى ما تكلفك وجهازين او ثلاثة للبيع جديدة
2- اجهزة ثيودلايت نوع ميكانيكي ودجتال لان بعض المساحين خاصة الكبار بالعمر ما يستخدمون الى القديم خاصة (T2) وجهاز توب كون دجتال للايجار واذا تحب تخلى واحد للبيع يعني ما تاجرة 
3- جهاز توتال استيشن للايجار واذا عندك امكانية تاخذ 2 واحد توب كون 230 واحد ليكا لان اكثر استعمال 
وجهاز واحد للبيع طبعا لاتنطي فلوس كاملة للوكيل حتى اتبيع الجهاز هاي ماشية 
4- تترس المحل بالنواعم يعني (فيت عدت انواع ) عجلات قياس مساطر ركائز شواخص تترس المكتب حتى يتوجه وميكون فارغ 
5- جهاز او ثنين (gps) طبعا ملاحي لان المساحي غالي جدا 
6- لوحة مستوية كاملة هي والعدة لاتتعجب يستخدموه المساحين القدامة 
7- فيت ليزرية وميازين ايضا ليزرية مو غالية تكدر اجيب عدد منهم 
هذة الاجهزة 
اما بنسبة للمهندسين تحتاج كبداية مهندس مساحة واحد عندة خبرة بالحاسبة ويجيد العمل على برامج الاوتكاد وللاند 
اجهزة بكمبيوتر وطابعة حسب ما هو يريده اما بالنسبة للمساحين كبداية تاخذ ارقام مجموعة من المساحين وتبقى وياهم على الاتصال ومن يمشي الشغل تعين واحد او اثنين حسب العمل هذا شيء عام عذرا هذا الي اعرفة وكنت اعمل بمكتب مساحي هذا طريقة العمل


----------



## الأمير ع (3 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات رائعة و مفيدة شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الفاتح (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قيصر الجد (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي على المعلومة..بس هالمتطلبات اللي تفضلت بيهه هيه لأستحصال الرخصة او لتمشية العمل في المكتب ؟؟؟


----------



## aboanas1 (10 يوليو 2012)

أولا رأس مال الشركة هي ممتلكاتها وبعض المال لأجور العمال
يجب أن يكون عندك على الأقل جهازين توتال ستيشن من أي نوع لايكا أو توبكون أو ترمبل أو ساوث القيمه حوالي 12000 دولار أمريكي
جهازين نيفو مع ملحقاته 3000 دولار تقريبا 
سيارتين للورشات 
أمتار معدنيه بأطوال مختلفه
جهازين كمبيوتلر
هذا الكلام لفرقتين مساحيتين فقط

لكل فرقة طبوغرافيه عاملين إثنين على الأقل
نوعية الخدمات :
1- تعهد تنفيذ مشاريع هندسية (أعمال مساحيه) طرق -جمعيات سكنية -مواقع عامه-مشاريع صرف صحي- هنكارات معدنيه إلخ

2- مشاريع مساحية(تعهدات مساحية) دراسات طرق -دراسات كتل سكنيه- دراسات صرف إلخ

نجاح المشروع يعتمد على المعارف الكثر(أصحاب العمل) ويتطلب تميز في العمل


----------



## top.surveyor (13 يوليو 2012)

معلش أنا بشعر إن اللي كاتب بيتمادا الحكاية أبسط والدنيا اطورت مش محتاجه تديوليت محتاجه جهاز توتال وجهاز ميزان وجهاز gps


----------



## حسام عبد الله (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ashraf0999 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

عفوا للتأخير الطويل ولكن ما هو الغرض من إنشاء مكتب مساحة؟
1- أعمال مساحية عادية تتلخص في صكوك وحجج الملكية وتراخيص البلدية.
2- مشاريع حكومية تختص بالرفع المساحي وأعمال التخطيط العمراني والتبتير(مساحات صغيرة).
3- مشاريع نزع ملكيات (لعدة شوارع).
4- مشاريع خرائط تفصيلية(مساحات صغيرة).
5- مشاريع خرائط طبوغرافية(مساحات كبيرة).
6- مشاريع نظم معلومات جغرافية.
للبنود من 1-4
لن تحتاج لأكثر من جهاز محطة أرصاد متكاملة 5 أو 7 ثانية(20000-23000ريال) وميزان اوتوماتيك(1500-2000ريال)
مع مساح (دبلوم) و عامل مساحة(3500-1500)ريال
أما البنود 5-6 فتحتاج لأجهزة الرصد بواسطة الأقمار الصناعية gnss وتختلف أعداد وحداتها ونوعيتها حسب المشروع ومتطلباته ومساحته ومخرجاته وتحتاج لمهندس مساحة ومعه طقم مساحين ومساعديهم


----------



## احمد على خضر (20 فبراير 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد على خضر (20 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (22 فبراير 2014)

مشكوريين ، لأن الموضوع يهمني ، فهذه الأيام أنا بصدد عمل مكتب مساحي .


----------



## سلاسا (22 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
لكي تكون في الصوره يجب ان نناقش الموضوع 
1- هل انت تملك القدره الكامله من الناحيه الهندسيه يعني هل انت ملم بكل الامور المساحيه في حالة اتاك عمل و هل لك القدره على اتمام العمل بدقه عاليه بحيث يرضي المقابل علما ان العمل الذي تنجره هو افضل اعلان عن مكتبك 
2- هل تمتلك المال الكافي في توفير كافه الاجهزه او على الاقل ما يطلب منك 
3-المنطقه التي تريد ان تعمل بها او تقدم الخدمات المساحيه فيها هل هناك شركات او عمل يحتاج الى وجود مكتب مساحي او الشركات الموجوده هل يمكنك ان تقدم لها عمل تجعلك تكسب ثقتها 
4- يجب التفكير في علامه او كما يسمى لوكو للمكتب اي شعار و طبعا اسم المكتب و الشعار له اهميه كبيره اذا كان مرتب 
5-يجب اختيار مكان مناسب للمكتب بحيث يكون في منطقه معروفه و يمكن للكثير من هذه الشركات المرور من هذه المنطقه 
6- هل لديك معارف كثر بحيث يساهمون في ادخالك الى هذه الشركات او المساهمه في عمل تسويق للمكتب 


ارجو ان تكون هذه النقاط تنال اعجابكم


----------



## عباس ربيع (22 فبراير 2014)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## عباس ربيع (22 فبراير 2014)

نرجو الافاده ممن لديه الخبره في فتح مكتب مساحي بمصر (طنطا) مع العلم انه يوجد عدد 3 اخصائي مساحه للعمل بالمكتب ومتوقف الي حين اصدار الترخيص وشراء الاجهزه المساحه .... ومعنا اشغال قيمه وفي تزايد ولله الحمد.....نرجوا الافاده...والله ولي التوفيق


----------

